# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  طلب مساااعده

## b@sil

بلاك بيرى z10 بعد السوفت وير لا يتجاوز مرحله الاتفاقيه

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

قم بتوصيلة على بوكس nck وقم بعمل قراءة للمعلومات بعد الاكتمال قم بعمل ريست فاكتوري عن طريق البوكس

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

سياخز زمن طويل انتظر ..........في حال الفشل قم بالتفليش مرة اخرى باللودر

----------


## b@sil

مشكووور اخى وصديقى شاكس

----------

